# Not recommended...GFCI for Tankless water heater



## Ed911 (Oct 15, 2011)

I have a question...about using a GFCI with my tankless water heater. I watched a video on YouTube...where the electrical contractor hooked up his Rheem tankless power input using a double ganged box and a GFCI with a switch...so that he could just turn off the unit if he wanted...since it only draws 3 amps...

My instructions say, to not hook up the power lead for my Rheem RTGH-84 tankless water heater to a GFCI protected circuit...why...just wondering.

I was going to mount a GFCI and switch outside...where my water heater will be and be done...but now...

No, I will not be going against manufacturer's installation instructions...just curious is all.

Just FYI...the contractor is working in California...so it may be code there.

Thanks for any enlightenment ... 

Ed


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

A tankless that only draws 3 amps? Many are multiple 40 to 60 amp circuits.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

Natural gas, Jim.


----------



## Ed911 (Oct 15, 2011)

Yep natural gas...going from four 30 Amp breakers for my electrical tank water heater to one 20 Amp breaker for the tankless water heater. I know that the tankless only draws three amps, but I will also be putting a 20 amp convenience outlet in the same wall box as the switch.

My wife trims our bushes on that side of the house, so a new outlet will keep her from having to haul a hundred foot extension cord.


I'm hoping to see a reasonable reduction in my electric bill.


----------



## Fishbulb28 (Jul 8, 2016)

The electronic ignitor can cause nuisance trips on overly sensitive GFCI devices.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Just FYI...the contractor is working in California...so it may be code there.


No, the Calif code section on GFCIs does not have any wording changes, it just lags one code cycle. 

The difference in the video is most likely the location of the tankless. Many California homes were built with the water heater in the garage. If you swap a tank type (or 240v tankless) for a gas tankless, code would require that the 120V receptacle be a GFCI because of its garage location.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Tankless units also use ecm venter motors and other specialized electronics. They cause harmonic distortions on the line, which GFCIs may not like. (They are designed to only meet code on the distortion levels.) 

Cheers!


----------



## Ed911 (Oct 15, 2011)

Another thing my instructions say is not to connect the gas with galvanized pipe...but in California it's code and you have to use galvanized...according to the installation contractor in the video...who was called out on his use of galvanized pipe. Just FYI...thought it was interesting. Different stokes for different folks.

Thanks for your explanations. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

There are a lot of BS Videos on YouTube by people the claim they know the code, claim to be contractors, etc. 

Or they are quoting a section of the code that only applies in a narrow set of circumstances, and viewers interpret it as being code in all instances.

Last time I looked, the CA Plumbing code still said black steel, galvanized steel, or brass for fuel gas piping.

I would simply disregard that whole video.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

We don't use galvanized here, but I went checking a while ago during an argument and couldn't find proof to support it... I do know that galvanized is much more expensive and the coating can flake off and plug stuff up if you don't use dirt pockets. 

The black pipe that we do use, has to be painted outdoors and other harsh environments. 

Your code is different from ours. Every jurisdiction applies them slightly differently. 

Cheers!


----------



## Ed911 (Oct 15, 2011)

Oso954 said:


> There are a lot of BS Videos on YouTube by people the claim they know the code, claim to be contractors, etc. I would simply disregard that whole video.


The guy has a lot of videos on various tools and construction techniques...and I think he's legit...he goes through great lengths to describe his projects so that you, the viewer, can understand what he's' doing, including tools and parts and where you can get them. Very thoughtful really. 

I agree...there are a lot of bad videos on YouTube...and there are also a lot of bad self published books on Kindle...all at the expense of viewers and readers and legitimate writers. 

Thanks for your comments.


----------

